

The Curious Case of a Sick Google Glass - theonewolf
http://xrds.acm.org/blog/2014/01/the-curious-case-of-a-sick-google-glass/

======
angersock
The conclusion the author comes to--lower frequencies in CPUs may result in
increased latency for applications--is unremarkable, but I heavily applaud the
intellectual honesty behind publishing such work.

We need more folks like you in the Ivory Tower. :)

~~~
theonewolf
Yeah the conclusion isn't unsurprising. The interesting thing is---how will we
build low latency apps on mobile devices?

When the devices themselves introduce more latency when under load?

